

Ask HN: If we're in a bubble, how do we take advantage of it? - oz

For some time, and peaking with the recent $1bn dollar purchase of Instagram by Facebook, and now Evernote's $1bn valuation, many have screamed that we're in a bubble.<p>With all the money being thrown around, fortunes will indubitably be made - and lost. From those who have lived through previous SV bubbles, how does one use the current situation to one's advantage? What do you wish you had done differently? How are you positioning yourself now?
======
gyardley
Steve Blank wrote about this a while ago, but it didn't seem to get much
attention:

[http://www.slideshare.net/sblank/sxsw-new-rules-for-the-
new-...](http://www.slideshare.net/sblank/sxsw-new-rules-for-the-new-
bubble-031211)

The 'rules for the new bubble' section starts on slide 117.

Previous HN discussion on the presentation here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2318208>

------
One_adm12
“If you look around the bargaining table and you don't see the sucker, guess
what? It's you.” -Mark Cuban.

~~~
R_Symtex_II
Furthermore, by the time its known to be a bubble by the masses its already
too late. Competition becomes greater, risk rises exponentially.

This tech boom will harshly coincide with the ongoing currency crisis' around
the World. It has certainly been one to watch. In my view this has the
potential to be a real 1930's boom-bust cycle given how many industries are
tied to the business model.

If you're really evil... er 'smart' you'll rake up the assets of the failures
during the bust cycle at fire sale prices. That of course means having made
better decision than others during said mania, which in my view is away from
the tech boom altogether--ideally a diverse position in which you still supply
a side of the industry. Or at the very least one in which you let others take
the risks or facilitate a way out of the boom before the bust.

------
dfghsdffg
Unless you're bothered by a conscience, the best way is to sell buzzword-
laden, churned-out crap to people with more money than technical sense.

------
AznHisoka
How to take advantage is to get in the game, start a startup, get funding, and
flip it.

